# Dendrobates.org back up



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to give a general advisory that the website of Jason Brown and I is back online after a prolonged hiatus. The address is http://www.dendrobates.org. Just about everything has been expanded and revised, and there are a lot of new species accounts, plus calls, PDFs of descriptions, expanded evolution section, etc. If anything is not working, feel free to shoot me a PM so I can work out the kinks.

Cheers,

Evan


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Let me be the first of many to say THANK YOU. Amazing stuff; I really missed this site.

-Solly


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Sweet!
You don't know how much I missed the site!
Thanks very much for putting this up for us to see!


----------



## Blort (Feb 5, 2005)

Congratulations!

w00t.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Excellent!


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Hells yeah! That site is awesome and even better now.

EDIT: The only thing I hate about the site is all the amazing new fants, imitators, and variabilis that you have shown us that we can't have!! Hopefully INIBICO has something up their sleeve!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

What's this? No thank you to your wonderful new host? :shock: 

Tsk tsk.

Now to go back to the DB caresheets and add all the fun info!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Thank Buddha...was about to give up hope. Time to go drool.....

Aw bummer....where is the neon red fant?


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

WOW! This really opens your eyes up to their "natural" environment. I've got a few new ideas for future vivs now! :lol: 

EXCELLENT website! I highly recommend checking it out if you haven't yet!


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

Cool site from what I saw. My computer isn't working too well, (like it ever is :lol: ) so can someone give me a link to the evolution part? I like reading about that theory...it's very interesting.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Great to have he site back man


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

awsome site i especially enjoyed the leuc vid, leucs being my first dart frog they are among my favorite (them and lamasi's)


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

KeroKero said:


> What's this? No thank you to your wonderful new host?


Yes, and of course a big thank you to Corey of Kero-Kero for donating web hosting!

Evan


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

seriously....did i just miss the neon red fant or what? I was hoping for more info on that morph.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

I think (and very well may be wrong) that the orange headed one at the bottom (forget what it's labelled as) is the same thing as the neon red one you are thinking of.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

No its not, that is a different population. I know Evan wanted to say something about this, but I might as well cut off the rumors before they start.

Dendrobates.org is a website about the *conservation* and evolution of these frogs, and is a great source of information on these animals in the wild, and showcases a number of populations of animals that have been discovered by the Dendrobaters over the last couple of years. Many of these same animals that we want to know so much about are not in the hobby, and as such are under threat from smuggling - as is noted in a number of species profiles. Information is vague and some animals have been left out for this specific reason.... the Red Heads will show up thru Mark's LEGAL breeding program so we'll just have to wait til then, and while it may not seem like its soon enough, you'll just have to deal :roll: breeding programs like this take a long time to set up, we were spoiled by having Mark bring in animals almost before this hobby even knew he was breeding them, so we kinda missed out on the amount of time it took to get them to the point of exportation in the first place... 

Until then enjoy the MASSIVE amount of new info on the site, with even more info and species profiles in the works, and for cool new Peru frogs check out Mark Pepper's site! They may not be Red Heads but they should be able to tide you over


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Really like the video of variabillis courting...
The pics of habitat are great, but seeing the frogs utilizing it in video takes the cake...
Maybee video sales for fund raising would be a good idea...


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Boy, it's a sad world when you have to keep such beautiful things a secret to protect them


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

Dancing frogs said:


> Boy, it's a sad world when you have to keep such beautiful things a secret to protect them


Unfortunately, this seems to be the case with many of these frogs we are discovering. The red-head locality is one of our tightest secrets, but despite this, smugglers have already found this frog and are working on getting them to Europe. It is a difficult situation because we want people to be aware of these amazing animals, but even something as innocent as a photo is putting these frogs at risk. The biggest problem is not necessarily the smugglers though, I think its the fact that there is a market for these frogs. If the red-head showed up on the US market tomorrow, how many people in this forum would purchase them without giving much thought to their origin or legality? Probably a lot of people. It has been happening in Europe for years, first with D. mysteriosus, then with D. vanzolinii, now with the orange/blue D. imitator (as shown on our site). While purchasing a few illegal frogs may not seem like a big deal to some people (and granted, most people don't know they are illegal before they buy them), just think about what it supports: illegal plundering of the rainforest, mass mortality of exported frogs, and it's a kick in the face to projects like INIBICO and Understory Enterprises that are trying to do things legally and intelligently. And I think a lot of people are unintentionally supporting this. I know quite a few people with questionable frogs, but if you ask them where they are from, how they came to the country, whether they were provided with legal documentation, etc, they simply don't know, and just assume that the frogs they bought were of legal origin. I think as a hobby we need to be more 'intentional' with what frogs we purchase. If some crazy new morph or species all of a sudden shows up on the market, one should consider the above points and request proof of legality before making a purchase. In my opinion, the burden of proof lies with the seller to show their frogs are legal rather then simply assuming everything is legal and naively ignoring the possibility that the frogs came into the market via smuggling.

Ok, end of rant. This is of course not directed at anyone in particular, but I think its something that needs to be said and something that people really have to start thinking about with the extensive illegal collections that are occuring. 

Cheers,

Evan


----------



## droseraman (Jun 17, 2004)

the site is awsome


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Wow that sux, cant believe they got to those already. You guys need guns....and the authority to shoot these "people" like they do in africa.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Just say no to smuggled frogs!


----------



## El_Rana (May 29, 2004)

I love your new website!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2006)

Finally! I waited all summer for this. 

Thanks for everyone's hard work in the site and everything that goes into it (field/conservation work, site design, hosting, etc.). It is a GREATLY appreciated piece of work.

However, I was secretly hoping that E. anthonyi and tricolor would get some profiles this time around as the guys have mentioned running into them in northern Peru. Oh well...


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

lol, and how many other frogs do you think they've run across that they've yet to put profiles up for? Give them time, profiles will but updated and new ones added as time permits. Remember - these people have lives. And Jobs. And do things other than Dendrobates.org. Like drink and play racquetball lol.

Ah, the joys of herpetology...


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

KeroKero said:


> lol, and how many other frogs do you think they've run across that they've yet to put profiles up for?
> 
> Ah, the joys of herpetology...


Yeah, that's the first thing I thought of.

It's really great to have this info...and pics to drool over!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2006)

*Dendrobates.org*

Howdy,
I took a look at the site Dedrobates.org and the fist thing I saw was a pic of 
a blue dart frog labeled Dendrobates Tinctorius is it not a D. Azureus ?
Thanks,


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2006)

Howdy again, 
Am I the only one to question the pic on D'.org or is it acceptable for a GIANT Mistake on site that some of you are so excited about.
How many other mistakes are there?
Can of worms?
Thanks.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

D. Azureus is a morph of tinctorius.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Fran said:


> Howdy again,
> Am I the only one to question the pic on D'.org or is it acceptable for a GIANT Mistake on site that some of you are so excited about.
> How many other mistakes are there?
> Can of worms?
> Thanks.


I don't mean this to be condescending, but the time between your posts was only about 12 hours, and given the time of posting and the fact that it is a weekend, a reply would likely be slow. But as Brian mentioned, there is much debate over whether Azureus should be labeled as an independant species, or as a morph of Tinctorius. Therefore, the designation as an Azureus being a Tinc is acceptable.

Fran - the amount of information on the Dendrobates.org site is incredible - many of the pictures you see there you may never see elsewhere. We are very lucky to have it as a resource. So, please don't bash the site.


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

> But as Brian mentioned, there is much debate over whether Azureus should be labeled as an independant species, or as a morph of Tinctorius. Therefore, the designation as an Azureus being a Tinc is acceptable.


Actually, two new papers...

Wollenberg, K., B.P. Noonan, & S. Lötters. In Press. Polymorphism versus species richness. Systematics of large Dendrobates from the eastern Guiana Shield (Amphibia: Dendrobatidae). Copeia.

and

Noonan, B.P. & P. Gaucher. 2006. Refugial isolation and secondary contact in the dyeing poison frog Dendrobates tinctorius. Molecular Ecology, 15(14): 4425-4435.

...effectively end this debate. Azureus is a tinc. Sorry guys. Fran, before you make any more rude comments, I suggest you do some reading.

Evan

p.s., a link to the last paper: http://bnoonan.uta.edu/Researchpage/NoonanGaucher06.pdf


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

And there you have it. Thanks Evan.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2006)

Howdy,
So the can of worms s open.

This is an World Wide Web site,
with International time zones.
You step on toes ( or it seems ) wow, a quick response.
"Bash" is a strong word.
I did not bash this site!

Here is a observation about this site,most likely on this thread, someone will change the subject and post their favorite way to cook a Turkey.

Pluto not a planet to science but to some old folks it still is.


If you are to purchase a D. Tinctorius what would you get?
Thanks


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Fran said:


> Howdy,
> So the can of worms s open.
> 
> This is an World Wide Web site,
> ...


<<< scratches head and wonders what cooking a turkey and the status of Pluto has to do with dendrobates.org...something tells me I'll get my answer from ya though 

Anyway, if I purchased a D. tinctorius, I would get the species (and the morph) I had selected :wink: 

Bill


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Fran,

Do you have anything worthwhile to say or are you just trying to stir the pot?


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

> Here is a observation about this site,most likely on this thread, someone will change the subject and post their favorite way to cook a Turkey.


Slather with butter, add stuffing..............JK couldn't resist. :wink:


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Ric Sanchez said:


> > But as Brian mentioned, there is much debate over whether Azureus should be labeled as an independant species, or as a morph of Tinctorius. Therefore, the designation as an Azureus being a Tinc is acceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belive it or not Fran but the info above is not some big secret and is now common knowledge to alot of froggers. 



So you can take your posts and shove them up your @$%


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

*GREASER* said:


> Belive it or not Fran but the info above is not some big secret and is now common knowledge to alot of froggers.
> 
> So you can take your posts and shove them up your @$%


Politeness please...more appropriate to shove them up the turkey :wink: 

Bill


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Riiiight, so anyways i'm glad to see the site is back up, i had been checking all summer. This site has been such a valuable resource.

I did notice the D. ventrimaculatus call doesn't work.


----------

